# Any other site mouseowner and Disboard sales DVC points



## tinglebell (Mar 24, 2017)

Is there any other website then mouseowner or disboard does the same to sell your points. Seem to select who they want to add. If you ask to but a ad do exactly what they say since your points are rare or rent a rare time 1~4 dec they don t display your ad. Anyone had the same problem.


----------



## presley (Mar 24, 2017)

You can post in the marketplace on this website. Look at the top of the page and click on Marketplace.


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 24, 2017)

I would recommend using a points broker like the DVC Rental Store or David's.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 25, 2017)

Sell your points or rent your points? For rentals I second DVC Mike's suggestions though I personally have been more successful renting through the DVC rental store. For selling there are many websites including this one - but personally I have bought all my points through dvc-resales (aka The Timeshare Store).


----------



## bendadin (Mar 25, 2017)

I prefer MO. I paid $50 for Disboards and they only allowed 2 ads, which is pretty pricey. As a DVC owner, I prefer to transfer points in or out. It puts the new owner as the responsible party for their own vacation. Where do you own? I'm looking for points.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Mar 27, 2017)

We've rented points through mouseowners and dis boards before.  I've also seen confirmed reservations on eBay. I prefer to go through an owner that has references than a broker because the brokers charge way more.  But, this is coming from someone renting points from an owner.  If you don't want the hassle of renting them yourself you could use a broker.  However, I don't think most brokers pay the total in full right away.  I think it is within a certain amount of time from the actual reservation.


----------



## Cow Tipper (Mar 27, 2017)

dansyr2514 said:


> We've rented points through mouseowners and dis boards before.  I've also seen confirmed reservations on eBay. I prefer to go through an owner that has references than a broker because the brokers charge way more.  But, this is coming from someone renting points from an owner.  If you don't want the hassle of renting them yourself you could use a broker.  However, I don't think most brokers pay the total in full right away.  I think it is within a certain amount of time from the actual reservation.



I'm starting to see more and more owners ask more than the brokers, and with the brokers some give protection.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Mar 27, 2017)

Cow Tipper said:


> I'm starting to see more and more owners ask more than the brokers, and with the brokers some give protection.


Agreed.  I've seen a few ask as much as 19.50 a pt. I have a couple people that I rent from regularly and they generally charge about $14 a pt.  However I trust them and they know they can trust me so it works.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2017)

I rent my points using Craig's List.  I haven't had any problems renting all 500 points in a few weeks, as long as I don't ask more than $15 per point.  

I have had ridiculous people ask me if I can rent for $9 per point, and then they will be happy to rent.  I tell them that would make me unhappy, renting for that low price.


----------



## elleny76 (Apr 24, 2017)

tinglebell said:


> Is there any other website then mouseowner or disboard does the same to sell your points. Seem to select who they want to add. If you ask to but a ad do exactly what they say since your points are rare or rent a rare time 1~4 dec they don t display your ad. Anyone had the same problem.


Paul / DVC Rental Store <dvcrentalstore@gmail.com>


----------



## tinglebell (May 21, 2017)

Do you know the owner of mouseowners.com


----------



## tinglebell (May 21, 2017)

0How does market place work thks


----------



## Cyberc (May 21, 2017)

tinglebell said:


> 0How does market place work thks



That depends on which site you use. 

As an DVC owner i can post my points for rent at disboards, renter can then ask for a reservation at a specific time. If owner and renter can come to terms a transactions is made. Normally a down payment of 20-30% is provided when the contract has been accepted by the renter. Then the owner books the accommodation in the renters name. The reservation number is then provided to the renter. Some owners require that the rest of the payment is made at that time others accept that the rest is provided no later than 60 days out. 

At mouseowners it's the same but here renters can also request a booking from owners. 

One thing to remember is that bookings for  sep- Jan always go fast and if renters needs to much time to think then the room will be gone. Meaning as a renter you need to book this time no sooner that 10-11 months out. During the rest of the year you may have luck booking 3-7 months out. At most you won't find anything less than 3 months out.


----------



## tinglebell (May 21, 2017)

Mouseowners is not so good as this forum administrator is rude and does not care much although there great owners sad to say the administrator is really rude not patience and has no class. Disboard didn t try really but if they had something lie posting rent/trade for free it would be great.


----------



## icydog (Jun 9, 2017)

tinglebell said:


> Is there any other website then mouseowner or disboard does the same to sell your points. Seem to select who they want to add. If you ask to but a ad do exactly what they say since your points are rare or rent a rare time 1~4 dec they don t display your ad. Anyone had the same problem.


I'm not sure what you're asking.  I'm truly confused.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 13, 2017)

icydog said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.  I'm truly confused.


I think they are talking about renting points since that is what the forums on MO and DIS (and DVC info) are limited to.  Those are the only forums I'm aware of to do this direct with an owner.  You could rent existing reservations here on TUG or Red Weeks, but those are likely few and far between.  As far as resales, that's a whole other ball of wax.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 15, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> I think they are talking about renting points since that is what the forums on MO and DIS (and DVC info) are limited to.  Those are the only forums I'm aware of to do this direct with an owner.  You could rent existing reservations here on TUG or Red Weeks, but those are likely few and far between.  As far as resales, that's a whole other ball of wax.



I have used redweek and mouseowners with success. I've tried here on tug, but haven't had anyone contact me yet. Maybe people use redweek, mouseowners and DIS because of the better probability of success.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 15, 2017)

Just be cautious of scams.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jun 15, 2017)

tinglebell said:


> Mouseowners is not so good as this forum administrator is rude and does not care much although there great owners sad to say the administrator is really rude not patience and has no class.



Unfortunate, but true. She explains her attitude her, for example.


----------

